# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  حدث .. في ... شهر ... رمضان

## مناوي

*





حدث في شهر رمضان





شهر رمضان المبارك


ليس شهرا عاديا يتوالى فيه الليل والنهار 

ولكنه معنى يتصل بحركة الارض والكون وما فى الوجدان من فكروعقيدة 

انه محاولة لتجسيد الزمن المجرد واكسابه معنى من خلال الشعائر 

بحيث يتحول هذا الشهر عبر التاريخ الى 

قبسا منيرا ومنهلا للأيمان لاينضب

ومسلكا مستقيما الى الجنة


قال تعالى :..


"..ياأيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب علي الذين من قبلكم

لعلكم تتقون اياماً معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضاً او على سفر 

فعدة من أيام أخر وعاى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن 

تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وان تصوموا خير لكم ان كنتم تعلمون .

."صدق الله العظيم




اخواني واخواتي 
حدث في شهر رمضان ..

سيكون سرد لحقب ألأحداث والمواقف التاريخية التي 

مرت بها الامة الاسلامية خلال شهر

رمضان المبارك 


ننتظر منكم ايها الافاضل مشاركتنا بما تجود به اقلامكم 

في اثراء الموضوع بأحداث ومواقف

حدثت في شهر رمضان

المبارك 


تقبلوا عطر الود والتقدير والاحترام 










كل رمضان والمسلمين بخير

منتصرين ومتوحدين وموحدين


اللهم أمين
*

----------


## مناوي

*حدث في شهر رمضان ...  
اليوم الأول 


بعثة النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم 

في شهر رمضان المبارك كان مبعث الرسول الأمين مُحَمّد 
(صلى الله عليه وسلّم) وهو يتعبد في غار 
حراء، حيث جاءه جبريل، فقال له: (اقرأ)، قال
(لست بقارئ)، فَغَتَّهُ حتى بلغ منه الجهد، ثم أرسله فقال 
له : (اقرأ) قال: (لست بقارئ) ثلاثاً ثم قال: 
(اقرَأ بِاسمِ رَبّك الَّذِي خَلَق * خَلَقَ الإنسَان مِن عَلَق * أقرَأ 
وَرَبُّكَ الأكرَم * الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بَالقّلَم * صدق الله العظيم.
قال إبنُ إسحاق مستدلاً على ذلك بما قال الله تعالى
( شهرُ رمضان الذي أُنزل فيه القرآن هدًى للناس )  
صدق الله العظيم. 
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلّم) :
{{ أُزلت صحفُ إبراهيم في أولِ ليلةٍ من رمضان. وأُنزلت 
التوراةُ لست مضين من رمضان. والإنجيل لثلاث عَشْرةَ ليلةٍ 
.من رمضان. وأُنزلَ القرآنُ لأربع وعشرينَ خلت من رمضان }}. 

نزول صحف ابراهيم عليه السلام 
من أقدم الأخبار التي وصلتنا عن شهر رمضان 
أن الكتب السماوية المعروفة نزلت فيه. 
روى الطبراني في الكبير عن واثلة بن الأسقع رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنزلت صحف إبراهيم
أول ليلة من شهر رمضان، وأنزلت التوارة لست مضت من رمضان،
وأنزل الإنجيل لثلاث عشرة مضت من رمضان، وأنزل الزبور
لثمان عشرة خلت من رمضان، وأنزل القرآن لأربع وعشرين
خلت من رمضان".
وصحف إبراهيم خليل الرحمن عليه السلام أشير إليها 
صراحة في قوله تعالى: 
(بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي
الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى). 
وقوله تعالى:
(أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ بِمَا فِي صُحُفِ مُوسَى وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى 
أَلَّا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَىوَأَن لَّيْسَ لِلْإِنسَانِ إِلَّا مَا سَعَى
وَأَنَّ سَعْيَهُ سَوْفَ يُرَى ثُمَّ يُجْزَاهُ الْجَزَاء الْأَوْفَى). 
وقد جاء في بعض الروايات أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال على سبيل التحدث بنعمة الله: 
ـ "يا عمر أتدرى من أنا؟ أنا اسمي في التوراة أحيد، 
وفي الإنجيل البارقليط، وفي الزبور حمياطا،
وفي صحف إبراهيم طاب طاب (أي طيب) ولا فخر".
وقيل: إن صحف إبراهيم كانت عشرون صحيفة، وقيل: إنها ثلاثون.

ونحن إذا كنا لا نستطيع الجزم بأول كتب الله نزولاً من السماء
على الأنبياء، إلا أننا بحسب علمنا - والله أعلم - ننظر إلى صحف 
إبراهيم عليه السلام على أنها من أقدم النصوص السماوية المكتوبة بين يدي الإنسان في الأرض.





زواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بزينب بنت خزيمة 
ومن حوادث اليوم الأول من رمضان ما جاء في كتاب 
(الثقات 1/220) في حوادث السنة الثالثة للهجرة: قال ابن حبان:
فيها تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب بنت خزيمة
من بني هلال، التي يقال لها أم المساكين، ودخل بها 
حيث تزوجها في أول شهر رمضان، 
وكانت قبله تحت الطفيل بن الحارث فطلقها، فتزوجها عبيدة بن الحارث (
الطبقات الكبرى 8/115) فقتل عنها يوم بدر شهيداً، فتزوجها 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقد جعلت أمرها إليه عندما خطبها، فتزوجها وأشهد وأمهرها اثنتي عشرة أوقية
ونشّاً فمكثت عنده ثمانية أشهر، وتوفيت في آخر شهر ربيع الآخر،
وصلى عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودفنها بالبقيع،
وكانت سنها يوم ماتت ثلاثين سنة.





صلاة الاستسقاء بالمسلمين 
ومن حوادث اليوم الأول من رمضان: قال ابن حبان في (الثقات 1/286): 
ثم أجدب الناس جدباً شديداً في أول شهر رمضان، 
فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
يستسقي بهم، فصلى ركعتين وجهر بالقراءة، ثم استقبل القبلة وحول رداءه..

وقد بين الإمام أحمد في مسائله أن ذلك كان في السنة السادسة للهجرة 


حريق مروع في المسجد النبوي 
ومن حوادث اليوم الأول من رمضان حادث مأساوي مروع،  
وقع في بقعة من أشرف بقاع الأرض!
قال ابن العماد في (شذرات الذهب 3/263)...
وفي سنة أربع وخمسين وستمائة احتراق المسجد النبوي
على صاحبه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم
أول ليلة من رمضان بعد صلاة التراويح على يد الفراش أبي بكر المراغي 
- أحد خدمة المسجد - وكان ذلك بسقوط زبالة من يده –
أي بسقوط فتيل قنديل مشتعل - مما أدى إلى نشوب حريق كبير في المسجد المعظم،
فأتت النار على جميع سقوفه، ووقعت بعض السواري
وذاب الرصاص، وذلك قبل أن ينام الناس.
ولم يستطع الناس فعل شيء أمام ألسنة اللهب الحارقة
حتى احتراق سقف الحجرة النبوية الشريفة
التي فيها قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبر صاحبيه أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما
ووقع بعضه في الحجرة...
ومن الطبيعي أن مثل هذا الحدث يدخل الروع والرعب في قلوب المسلمين
لما نال هذا المسجد المقدس والمكان المطهر من البلية والمصيبة.

                                                         منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
                        	*

----------

